# C. x Willisii



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Got this plant from a club member a couple of months ago - he asked me to try and flower it for an ID.
today - the spathe opened up. Enjoy!














































More info on my blog linked below...


----------



## Khamul1of9 (Oct 25, 2005)

That is soo cool. I have a question. Once you cut the flower open like that, is it doomed, or will it live one, and if so, can you fertilize it?


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Showoff!  Nice job Ghazanfar.


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Khamul1of9 said:


> That is soo cool. I have a question. Once you cut the flower open like that, is it doomed, or will it live one, and if so, can you fertilize it?


Once I cut the flower up and take pictures - it ends up in the trash. Sometimes, depending on the species, I'll
save the male flower and freeze it (more to come on that later).


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

AaronT said:


> Showoff!  Nice job Ghazanfar.


Someone in this clube had to pick up the slack! I haven't seen anything from either you or Sean in a while! What's going on!!!


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Ghazanfar Ghori said:


> Someone in this clube had to pick up the slack! I haven't seen anything from either you or Sean in a while! What's going on!!!


I've gone the route of neglect. The plants are doing well, but I haven't gotten many flowers. Well, I get flowers, but it's the same old stuff over and over again, minima, usteriana, moehlmannii, pygmea, longicauda, all species I've already bragged about.


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

That minima still hasnt flowered for me - really stubborn plant. Recently the plants have started getting bigger - maybe it'll flower soon.


----------



## Khamul1of9 (Oct 25, 2005)

Ghazanfar Ghori said:


> Someone in this clube had to pick up the slack! I haven't seen anything from either you or Sean in a while! What's going on!!!


Still waiting for my first flower, years later. Hehe. Don't know what I am not doing, or what I am doing wrong. :wacko:


----------



## DelawareJim (Nov 15, 2005)

I know how that feels!

I've had 2 flower for me within a couple of months from bringing them back from last year's ECS meeting and others I've had for years that have never flowered despite doing everything by the book.

I do think some of it depends on individual plants. Ghazanfar and I both got some x willissii from Jeff Senske a couple of years ago when he scaped Erin McDemitt's tank for a DVAGA kickoff meeting. Neither his nor mine have flowered although I have very impressive plants. This x willissii is from another source and Ghazanfar has no problems.

Very frustrating.

Cheers.
Jim


----------

